
Sharding Your Data with PostgreSQL 11 - samber
https://pgdash.io/blog/postgres-11-sharding.html
======
1996
Can anyone share their experience about performance gains? Especially when
using hash indexes (not the default btree) with many insert per seconds.

I think sharding may help, as I currently have very high CPU loads

